# Sir Vape Shop Closed for JHB Vape Meet



## Sir Vape (3/3/16)

Hey guys

Just a heads up that the shop will close at 10am on Friday the 4th March and re-open on Monday the 7th March at 8:30am as we will be heading up to the Ecigssa JHB Vape Meet.

The website will remain open for online purchases as normal 

Thanks

The Sir's

Reactions: Like 2


----------

